# Where is the Components wizard ????



## subrun_jamil (Jun 25, 2009)

*Dear ALL
*

This message i made paste here from http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc782017(WS.10).aspx. Here my question is I cannot find Windows Components Wizard and as well Components option.

Please help me on the way of my problem .

Eagarly waiting for your response.

*To install a DNS server*


 Open Windows Components Wizard.
 In *Components*, select the *Networking Services* check box, and then click *Details*.
 In *Subcomponents of Networking Services*, select the *Domain Name System (DNS)* check box, click *OK*, and then click *Next*.
 If prompted, in *Copy files from*, type the full path to the distribution files, and then click *OK*.
Required files are copied to your hard disk.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

try this? http://support.microsoft.com/kb/305548


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Or another line or two down that KB article you linked to.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

its in add/remove programs the last option on the left


----------

